# Duo Trap problem



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

My Duo Trap is letting my Garmin 500 go into auto pause from time to time. Picks it right back up within a few seconds though. I've replaced the battery and adjusted my wheel magnet as close as I can get to the pick up to no avail. Anyone have any ideas I can try?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm not familiar with the G500 but there may be a setting that prioritizes GPS signal over a paired accessory.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine did that on the 500, and does sometimes on the 510 too. Try changing the speed autopause setting to a higher MPH - I think on the 500 you can set it as high as 3.5 mph (+or-). The other option would be turn auto pause off in the menu. Yes, you shouldn't have to do either but I haven't found another solution.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't use the auto pause feature. I'm constantly, I mean Constantly, hearing problems from those that use it. Turn it off!

Are you not able to press the pause button if you want it to pause?

I understand that you have to remember to press pause again after you get going, but if you have a timer going you can just check to make sure the seconds are moving once in a while.


----------



## DonBjr (Oct 4, 2014)

Mark H said:


> My Duo Trap is letting my Garmin 500 go into auto pause from time to time. Picks it right back up within a few seconds though. I've replaced the battery and adjusted my wheel magnet as close as I can get to the pick up to no avail. Anyone have any ideas I can try?


I've had trouble with my duotrap. I get drops in speed and to a lesser extent cadence with my Suunto ambit2 watch. It seems ok with garmin 520. In any case there were some threads about the same problem here where some people seem ok, while others have problems no matter what they try. 

It's even been suggested the magnet can be too close on some bike frame/size combinations and that might be the problem besides the more common problem of the magnet being too far away or too weak. 

So you can fiddle with that, or turn off the autopause feature.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I can turn the auto pause off, but I rode for the last three years with it on running the GSC 10 pickup on my Cervelo with no problems. I may up the speed as Srode suggested and see if that helps. If not, I guess I will have to get use to pausing it myself.


----------



## DonBjr (Oct 4, 2014)

Mark H said:


> I can turn the auto pause off, but I rode for the last three years with it on running the GSC 10 pickup on my Cervelo with no problems. I may up the speed as Srode suggested and see if that helps. If not, I guess I will have to get use to pausing it myself.


My wife likes autopause to preserve her avg speed as a moving average, but the places I upload to (garmin/strava) figure that out anyway, so I don't really care about the metric on the device.

The bigger question is will you see anoying speed drops while riding, which is what plagued me with the duotrap while using my ambit2 as the bike computer.


----------

